# long shot for parts



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

this is my baby








i just put that nice quarter panel dent in it the other day and the wheel wells are gardually rusting anyway. does anyone in driving distance of eastern PA have a parts car that happens to be dark maroon with good, sellable front quarter panels on it? (probably about as likely as finding one in a junkyard but i have to try everything ^_^) i've never seen another maroon one aside from mine and the one in the banner up top


----------



## PunchTheFish (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: long shot for parts (jetta5000)*

Eh, guess it wouldn't help color-wise, but I have an '87 5000 Quattro parts car in white. Also have an '87 5000 Turbo Quattro parts car in a dark navy. Anything else you're looking for? Located just South of Allentown.


----------

